# Mountain lions in Central NY?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mount Lions are not extinct. They have had several sightings in various areas in VA but none of those sightings have ever been confirmed. Most of them are down south towards Fl. It's possible that they are out there but most likely I would assume she's hearing a bobcat. I've heard them yowl at night and it will make the hairs on the back of your neck stick up.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm. Thanks-just looked those up. Yup that is much more likely, and they actually are rarely seen around here apparently. I will have to send her a picture and see if that is it. They seem to be much smaller, active any time of day and I guess the good news is that with their territories being 12-14 sq miles, it is unlikely we have very many. ;-) "Officially" according to the DEC, actual mountain lions are considered extinct in this area.....from what I could find.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

A tagged one was killed on the road in CT last year. He came from the Dakotas if I remember right.
We get sightings here in NH from time to time but nothing proven or admitted to by fish and game.

John Harrigan: Cougar photo hits a nerve for skeptics and believers | New Hampshire NEWHAMPSHIRE0301

Trained observer spots mountain lion on Route 3

In the early 1970's we went through the same thing with coyotes. Wasn't until somebody dumped a few carcasses on fish and game headquarters steps in the night that they finally admitted they are here. Much bigger than the western coyote and they tend to hunt in packs. Wolves have been trapped and DNA typed just 10 miles over the Canadian/NH border. I'm sure they stop at border crossings to show their papers. Been rumors of Mt lions in this area for years.
There is more woods by far in NH than at the turn of the century. It could hide things.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I would thing It was a bob cat also but it would not surprised me


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.unionleader.com/storyima...SHIRE03/708219874/AR/0/AR-708219874.jpg?q=100


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Lots of people were reporting sightings of a cougar in CT that were dismissed as cranks and then they found that one dead on the road
I know quite a few credible people who still say they see them and it wouldn't surprise me at all.
Why would one walk all the way from Dakota on its own?
Maybe they do that sort of thing.
So much forest land here, we get some pretty big bears show up - often at places like Burger King - you rarely see them the rest of the time so easy for cougars to hide out
If the keep the deer population down I'm all for them. You cant shoot deer in case they go and lie injured on some bambi lovers property, I'd have as much chance of hitting one with a shot from a gun as if I threw the gun at it anyway
I'm the crazy english lady chasing them off banging saucepans together yelling leave my flowers alone and keep your ticks to yourself


----------



## Pat Miran (Aug 21, 2011)

Last year my friend and I were riding in the Game Lands in Bradford County, PA, not far from the NY border. It was broad daylight and a mountain lion crossed the road about 15 yards ahead of us and froze. We watched it for a few minutes then it vanished into the underbrush. We turned around and headed back to the barn. The big cats aren't supposed to be in our area but we told our story about seeing one, and everyone at our barn had either seen one or knew someone who had. 

I would be careful riding in Central NY and Northern PA - mountain lions are out there.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

A few years back in MI. A small group of us were night riding during July along a creek. We all had night head lamps on and the horses all turned to our right side, then we heard a deep growl as we kept walking along the trail. It was close and my hair was up on my neck. The person in the lead has heard cougars before and quietly said, "Yes, that was a cougar, lets keep walking." :shock: My then thirteen year old daughter was riding in the rear and quickly she went towards the front. Scared her.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

If they are supposedly extinct, Then you probably have no laws against chasing them like the folks in California.

Get a couple of hounds and go chase this winter and have some fun.

They are a treat to see in the wild. Enjoy


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

We have had credible reported sightings here in western PA in the last two years with verified tracks. These have been close enough to my farm to really make me wary!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, my BO has talked about getting some of those trail cameras.....I think now is a really good time. I am rarely in woods alone and quietly walking, so really doesn't worry me so much, when we are walking we are way too loud with dogs with us, chatting with friends-we never see a THING! BO has let the guy know who manages her land (for hunting) and he will certainly keep his eyes open.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> If they are supposedly extinct, Then you probably have no laws against chasing them like the folks in California.
> 
> Get a couple of hounds and go chase this winter and have some fun.
> 
> They are a treat to see in the wild. Enjoy


I'd love to see one.
We do have a law here in NH protecting them even though they don't exist. Makes you even more suspicious.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Ugh. I was at the barn the other night and I could hear the worse feline screams I've ever heard in my life. You worry me because we're so close. My barn is in the suburbs but it borders a chunk of protected forest. 

I've seen a lot of deer around my barn, in fact this evening three of them were eating some of the hay I had by the back door and ran of when I got there today. I've seen foxes, and we've got amazing hawks that nest around the barn. While I think a mountain lion would be beautiful it's not on my list of wildlife to see outside a zoo or a preserve.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I don;t know for sure, but I would think, at least in our case, there is plenty of "easier" prey for them without going for the horses that are closer to people. Yes, we are pretty close....


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, Like I said there seems to be plenty of deer around my barn, some have been found the the paddocks in the early morning. Predatory animals always worry me though. The hawks make me worry about the barn cats, same with the foxes.


----------



## qh trail rider (Sep 16, 2012)

For a long time, the Conservation Dept of MO denied that there were any big cats in this area, even though they had been seen several times by individuals. They are finally admitting their presence here now. I have never seen one myself, and would just as soon keep it that way. From what understand, mountain lions "usually" won't attack riders on horseback, because we are "big". They "normally" attack smaller game. I have seen bobcats a few times, and coyotes are thick, so I see and hear them a lot. Foxes make a very strange sound, too. Kind of seems like a mix between a bird and a cat. Kind of, sort of, similiar to a peacock. The first time that I ever heard a fox, I had not clue what was making that sound. My friend and I are pretty sure that we heard a mountain lion in CO a few years ago. We were riding near some big rocks. Needless to say, we didn't waste any time getting on down the trail.


----------



## qh trail rider (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't know why the above message kept trying to post twice and won't let me just delete it. Having to add this to get rid of the double post.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We have mountian lions out in the deep suburbs here ( I mean , those that abut forest land). There have been a few scares where one was seen hanging out at the edge of a school playground. There are some cases of big cats attacking kids in just such a scenario, up in Alaska and Brit. Columbia.

I did see a bobcat on our trails twice last month. I was thrilled! but when Mac saw it, he absolutely would not go one step toward it, even though it jst stood there n looked at us from a distance. Gorgeous creature and no danger to humans, but they eat house cats.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We have had lots of sightings in the lower penisula of Michigan, but the DNR refuses to admit they are here. I dont put much faith in the DNR these days, they try to cover too much crap up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much. Hereabouts they come to town and try to play in the casinos: Mountain Lion Cornered in Downtown Reno


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

jamesqf said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Hereabouts they come to town and try to play in the casinos: Mountain Lion Cornered in Downtown Reno


phew. That is good news, since we don;t happen to have one of those to close. Maybe they will stick to Niagara Falls or head to Atlantic City so they can play.:wink:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I love how the DEP keeps insisting the eastern mountain lion is extinct despite all the sightings in numerous states. There was a second sighting in CT a week after that other one was struck and killed by a car. They couldn't explain that one away, so naturally they said it was more likely a bobcat. I don't get what the problem is with saying, "yeah, they exist". At least then we could get advice on how to deal with them if we ever come into contact with them. My current plan is to run like hell and be glad I ride an OTTB stayer.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> There was a second sighting in CT a week after that other one was struck and killed by a car. They couldn't explain that one away, so naturally they said it was more likely a bobcat.


How the heck can they not think people will notice the difference between a bobcat and a mountain lion?? That is like mistaking a chihuahua for a great dane!!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

When I was a kid I had the pleasure of having one less than 10 yards in front of me. I was about 6 or 7 at the time and the perfect size for a snack. I was at our cabin in northern Wisconsin. Nothing scares me more than one of those. I remember looking right at it's eyes and then very slowing walking backwards towards the house. 

I have run into bear, mother and baby wolves, bobcats, you name it I've seen it. But that was the most erie animal of all. It was many years ago but I still remember those eyes. 

It is the reason I am getting a gun this winter for when we start doing some more serious trail riding next season. That and our overwhelming wolf population.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I live in upstate NY (tug hill region) and I have heard that a few different people have seen 2 Mt. Lions running together up here this summer.

1 doesn't worry me too much, but 2 together means trouble.

Whether there is an actual reproducing population around NY I don't really know, but it woudln't be hard for someone to have one illegally and it to be let loose or get loose. i've heard a lot more wild boar sightings around the state because of illmanaged game farms.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I am in lower NY and we have them down here,,,the bf caught one on the trail cam at work a few weeks ago. Spooky..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I suppose it is not that far fetched. WE have mentioned it to the hunter who hunts the land also.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

my only advice...if someone shoots one i woudln't make it public. 

I have the feeling that DEC goes from the "they are NOT in the state" to a "you can't do that, that is illegal" very quickly


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Depends. A few years ago back in Wisconsin if you saw it you were to shoot to kill. It had been taking out full grown cows took a huge chunk out of a horse. I don't remember what happened but I think it was killed. They will roam hundreds of miles. So it would not be unheard of for one from the Dakota's to end up in ny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't get why they would pretend they don't exist places??
Or why its such a big deal to have them.

I grew up in the prairies, but I could go an hour south, east or west and be in their territory, 2/3 weren't mountain ranges. I haven't actually seen one, they are very good at staying hidden, but I know I've been closer to one that I should have been comfortable with. 
And some have wandered way closer to this city than most are aware of.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Because when you put them by a high population part of their habitat has been taken away. Not as much woods therefore not as many wild animals to eat. They will take out horses and livestock if they are hungry. And like I said about Wisconsin sometimes they will kill livestock just because they can. Where that was deer were overpopulated but they chose livestock. Then the next is people. 

They prefer not to attack much larger animals or people but if they are hungry and find a lone animal or person they may just take it out.

So instead of mass panic they ignore and then cover it up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you think about it any stock thats confined to a small paddock is going to me much easier game than a deer that has to be chased.
My horses are so used to having big dogs around that they dont worry about coyotes at all or the bobcats we get passing through so I doubt if theyd be afraid of a cougar walking right by them so theyd be an easy target
They dont like the smell of bears though and get really unsettled when one wanders through the wood by the river


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, true. But I think the cows that got attacked were on close to a 100 acres but I think the horse was in a paddock. I will try to find the story but it was a few years ago so who knows if it's been hidden now. It was a huge deal though. I can't remember if they ever got it on camera but it had been sighted in the area for awhile.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here we go.










Cougar sought after attacking cow in Juneau County

WI horse & livestock owners on alert for cougar attacks - Madison Equestrian | Examiner.com

Here's a trail cam from WI


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You see that really does scare the crap out of me. We keep our horses in a barn that has doors opeing both to the inside and to the outside - which I see as an advantage in a fire situation and also for fresh air - they can all stick their heads outside. We only close the top doors at night when it gets really cold so it wouldn't be hard for a cougar to actually get into the stables would it
I am going to order some sort of grilles to shut over the top at night I think that way they get ventilation but nothing can climb in and eat them


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's the story about the cougar attacking the same horses again.

Cougar attacks horses again at Juneau county farm; one horse is euthanized

As you can see that cougar had many attacks in 2010 in the area. That area was right around my house as I was living in Wisconsin Dells at the time. 

The scariest part is you have no idea they are there until they attack.

And here's the info on the issuing of permits to shoot to kill.

"The protocol's main goals are to monitor wild cougars in the state and reduce or control cougar-human conflicts, with human safety being foremost. If a cougar stops avoiding humans or attacks livestock, the protocol lays out a continuum of response actions. For example, in Juneau County, while the DNR would prefer to capture and euthanize a cougar, DNR also issued permits allowing 13 local residents to shoot a cougar that attempts to attack their pets or livestock."

http://www.wiscnews.com/baraboonews...cle_74e68b5a-a0c4-11df-89af-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Here in NW Ontario we too were told cougars were extinct. Those who worked in the forest industry periodically saw them which was reported to the ministry of natural resources. The workers felt they were treated like fools, that they didn't know what they had seen so stopped reporting sightings. So for years there was a big denial thing going on here as well. Last year someone got some pics of three youngs ones investigating the tires on a vehicle, perhaps dog urine. They weren't quite full grown. Now finally because of the almost explosive population increase of deer, the cat population is growning and there have been too many sightings for the ministry to maintain denial. If they are anything like my Siamese cats, a female screams when she is bred.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

My horses all do the coyote stomp. Had a wise old donkey with them for many years and they learned it was kinda fun. Bears are given a wide birth. I used to worry they would try that but I've seen them move away and just watch the bear pass too many times now.

I had an extremely large buck goat taken out by something last year. I didn't think it looked like a coyote kill because his throat was ripped out. Coyotes generally do a lot more ripping and flaying on a large animal. I called fish and game and by the time they arrived a small and sickly looking coyote was on the carcass. I really don't think this was the animal that took old Ernie out but that was the official answer. The fish and game officer pulled the carcass into a position where I could safely get a shot off should something come back. I waited for hours hidden in the bushes. I finally got hungry and went inside for a bit. When I returned the carcass was not there. A search of the woods and fields in a 20 minute every direction turned up nothing. I actually searched pretty good and continued searching for months. Ernie had a large re-curved set of horns that was more fitting a bighorn sheep than an alpine goat. I wanted the horns.
You were actually able to see at the kill site where my big QH had attempted a rescue. Lot of hoof prints and skid marks. No marks on the horse but I don't think a coyote would have driven him off. I've seen him go on the attack too many times with coyotes. So I just don't know.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

There have been some very credible reports of big cat sightings in the UK for years - theory is that people took them as cute pets before the law stopped it and abandoned them on moorlands when they outgrew the cuteness
A farmer opposite us found a large sheep hanging dead in tree with its throat ripped out
I wont be going to my mail box in the dark any more!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

We have cougars around my aunts farm... and bears, coyotes and wolves. They have had a few horses over the years attacked by cougars. One year tey were really bad and nobody would go to the barn at night if we didnt have too. We could hear them up behind the barn sometimes.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The two legged predators scare me a whole lot more.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

SueNH said:


> The two legged predators scare me a whole lot more.


 I am so with you on that!!!
My biggest fear is home invasion and I wouldn't think twice about shooting to kill in that situation
I would rather take my chances in the rural outdoors than some city streets at night


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

SueNH said:


> The two legged predators scare me a whole lot more.


Especially when said predators are being told something doesn't exist and then try to deal with it themselves. That's why I don't get the big deal with them around and hiding the fact that they are around.
Just admit it and track out its territory before some gun happy fool wants to.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

GON and other Georgia Wildlife and Game people refuse to admit that we have black panthers and cougars but I KNOW we do.. There just has been wao too many sightings and other signs for the game wardens to cover all of it. I've personally seen a black panther about 5 miles from my house, now this was a few years ago but I would put my life on it. 

There was a mountain lion killed in Georgia in 2008
GON.com - Cougar Shot By Hunter in Troup Co. - Georgia Outdoor News

We do have a ton of bobcats but there is no doubt in my mind that there are black panthers and mountain lions here.. We are too close to Fla and the animals there for it to be impossible.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I live in northern Colorado.. near the wyoming Boarder.. So I thought that Mountain lions and bears wouldnt be down here.. well my neighbor 5 years ago.. maybe 3. so not to long ago.. Her HORSE.. was ATTACKED my a mountain lion.. had all the CLAW marks and its hoof was half way gone.:/ sad thing..


I guess she could be telling me a little white lie but Ive heard from multiple neighbors they have seen one down here.. which is kinda hard to believe.. but who knows..

The horse any ways they saved her.. and sent her to a rehab facility and she became a therapy horse 

*the above I was told* lol.. didnt see anyhing myself:_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Barrelbeginner did you read the links I posted? You are not that far from the dakotas and males travel over 600 miles from their original home. It wouldn't surprise me that her horse was attacked.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ No I didnt read them lol.. I dont have the attention span to read a bunch of stuff hehe but I believe you fully haha


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha they are very short stories, only a few paragraphs.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I actually saw a cougar in Maryland a good few years back...he was just wandering around our neighborhood. I thought it was weird because we lived in was somewhere between suburb and urban. I've also seen coyotes and a bear wandering around O_O


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oh there is a bunch of coyotes around here.. Infact... this morning.. one was right by my horse trailer.. I of course.. home alone.. being 15.. had to call my dad before I got out the .22.. then I have this freaking fake baby.. So by the time I got the gun.. set the baby down.. which was crying.. the coyote was in a spot where my background wasnt clear..

horses and cows in the way.. arg. lol.. next time...

next time lol


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OK-so perhaps I need to make my sons happy and get a pistol permit this winter.....altho, I am not sure how much good it will do in NY-I know they know the laws on open carry, I will have to ask. In Va-many folks carry, including them. So much so that they actually have "open carry breakfasts".....actually, near Sterling, as I recall......Hmmm.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha all I need to do is pass a background test and I can open carry. So a leg holster and revolver are on my Christmas list 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

SueNH said:


> The two legged predators scare me a whole lot more.


Yeah, me too - and I don't worry about them much at all 

I wonder if anyone has ever compared up the number of horses injured or killed by humans "having fun" to the number attacked by mountain lions (or wolves, bears, etc)? Bet the humans are a way bigger problem.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Are we counting the wild horses that no one accounts for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

